# Gurglers



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Any of you guys tie/use gurglers along the upper TX coast? 

I've got a few tied up, haven't fished them too much, caught an acrobatic ladyfish on one late last summer.

If you do use them, any color suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Outearly said:


> Any of you guys tie/use gurglers along the upper TX coast?
> 
> I've got a few tied up, haven't fished them too much, caught an acrobatic ladyfish on one late last summer.
> 
> ...


You figure it out, let me know. I've caught lots of inshore salt water fish on various patterns, but not one on any type of floating pattern. I've tied regular gurglers, gangster gurglers, shrimpy looking ones, and never connected with anything. I've given up. I don't even try anymore with floating flies.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I fish gurglers often. I like them better than poppers in really skinny water because they land softer, and don't spoke the fish. i haven't had any problems getting Reds to eat them. I usaully use a #4 in white or yellow. they are also a lot easier and faster to tie than a popper.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I fish gurglers fairly regularly (mostly in late summer and fall) and have gone through several iterations on what I like and don't like. I first started out with tying and fishing gangster gurglers with limited success. They tended to have way too much material for my liking and the humps in the foam made them waffle when I casted them. So after several iterations and tries, I made it to something similar to a disco shrimp (http://texasflyfishers.wordpress.com/fly-patterns/disco-shrimp/).
That shows to tie on a #2, I generally will tie it on a #4. I also don't put a rattle in it or use eyes, but I do use the sequins and wrap the body into segments. The sequins make it into kind of a hybrid gurgler/popper and the small size with the foam wrapped down to it makes it more enjoyable to cast. As for color suggestions, I use natural colors like tan or brown with some orange occasionally.

Another thing to note is just like with conventional topwater lures, you need to match your presentation to the mood of the fish. Here's what I usually do.

Small pod or single fish cruising - Give them a big lead (7' or so maybe more depending on how fast they're moving) and give it a pop while they're still a decent distance. If it gets their attention then start to just slowly strip it so it barely disturbs the surface. If it doesn't get their attention give it more single small pops until they head towards it or ignore it.

Single fish chilling - These guys are tough as they will usually spook the easiest. For these ones, I'll throw past them 3 or 4 ft and strip it back like I'm sneaking my fly back from behind enemy lines. This either works or they high tail it out of there. I've honestly never had a fish ignore the fly, so don't think you can be too sneaky.

Feeding school of fish - toss it on out in front and see what happens. I don't think there is a wrong way when they're feeding hard in a big school.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting info from everybody. The sequins are interesting, still chewing on that.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I probably need to give gurglers and other topwater patterns more of a chance. I think the last straw was when I had three separate reds come up and nudge with their noses a VIP popper but wouldn't commit. I felt like If I had had a pattern like a slider or clouser, something I have confidence in, I would have connected with those fish. 

I've just started putting rattles in various patterns. I haven't gotten a chance to really test them out to see if they make a difference. I've used the Disco Shrimp and a traditional gurgler in the surf on a day when I was catching them on a baitfish pattern, but couldn't get any action on top.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*top waters*

Something I have seen a lot of people do when fishing top waters while sight fishing, is they see a fish coming at their bait and the stop the bait.
That's the wrong thing to do. Remember it's prey and would be running from a charging Red. Keep the bait moving, lots of short strips, make as much racket as possible with it. If they don't commit pull it 2' in front of them then stop it. If they move toward it pop it some more. It a Red wants it you won't be able to out strip him.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*top waters*

Something I have seen a lot of people do when fishing top waters while sight fishing, is they see a fish coming at their bait and the stop the bait.
That's the wrong thing to do. Remember it's prey and would be running from a charging Red. Keep the bait moving, lots of short strips, make as much racket as possible with it. If they don't commit pull it 2' in front of them then stop it. If they move toward it pop it some more. If a Red wants it you won't be able to out strip him.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

bugchunker said:


> Something I have seen a lot of people do when fishing top waters while sight fishing, is they see a fish coming at their bait and the stop the bait.
> That's the wrong thing to do. Remember it's prey and would be running from a charging Red. Keep the bait moving, lots of short strips, make as much racket as possible with it. If they don't commit pull it 2' in front of them then stop it. If they move toward it pop it some more. If a Red wants it you won't be able to out strip him.


I don't think I was being vigorous enough with the strip thinking I would spook the fish. Thanks for the tip


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

One with glow material like the disco shrimp works great under the lights at night for trout. The Hells Bay Hopper has worked well for me on Reds. The rattle seems to help on the flats.


----------

